# (2) JD 8130 Tractors with Low Hours - Auction Video



## Machinery Pete (Apr 28, 2012)

I just posted a Youtube video showing these (2) JD 8130 tractors selling:

* 2008 JD 8130, MFWD, 482 hours, 4/4/13 farm sale southwest MN
* 2007 JD 8130, MFWD, 375 hours, 4/13/13 farm sale southwest OH






Pete
www.machinerypete.com


----------

